# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn huisarts luistert naar mijn psychische problemen

## Leontien

26 mei 2010 in de Volkskrant:




> Patiënten met een depressie of angststoornis verkiezen praten boven pillen, terwijl de huisarts tegenwoordig juist vaker medicijnen voorschrijft.
> 
> Uit onderzoek blijkt dat de behoefte van patiënten aan counseling en informatie onvervuld blijft, terwijl aan hun medicatiebehoeften wel gehoor wordt gegeven. Huisartsen hebben vaak maar beperkt tijd voor een patiënt. Medicatie voorschrijven is vaak makkelijker en sneller, zegt Marijn Prins, die op 11 juni met het onderzoek promoveert aan de Universiteit Utrecht. 'Ook hebben veel huisartsen weinig of geen ervaring met het geven van psychologische behandelingen. Hierdoor zijn ze waarschijnlijk eerder geneigd om medicatie voor te schrijven, omdat ze dit zelf kunnen bieden.
> 
> Bron: De Volkskrant


Mijn vraag nu aan jou is of je wel eens met een angststoornis of een depressie bij de huisarts bent geweest en of je het gevoel had dat er naar jou geluisterd werd? Kreeg je andere behandelingen dan medicatie?

*Stem hier en geef je mening!*

----------


## Gert09

[QUOTE=Leontien;45462]26 mei 2010 in de Volkskrant:



Mijn vraag nu aan jou is of je wel eens met een angststoornis of een depressie bij de huisarts bent geweest en of je het gevoel had dat er naar jou geluisterd werd? Kreeg je andere behandelingen dan medicatie?

Hallo Leontien,
Mijn huisarts heeft wel gehoor gegeven aan mijn klachten en mij destijds doorverwezen naar de psycholoog die bij hem in de praktijk werkte. Echt luisteren deed hij niet, hij kwam vrijwel meteen met de vraag of ik medicatie wilde of psychologische hulp. Dit geeft aan dat ze niet echt raad weten met deze klachten. Na 5 behandelingen werd ik doorverwezen naar PsyQ. Dit beviel niet en heb zelf de behandeling gestopt. Toen ik voor een andere kwaal bij de huisarts kwam vond hij het raar dat ik de behandeling gestopt heb. Vervolgens zei ik dat ik andere behandelaar gevonden heb, zijn reaktie was vrij mat.

Groeten,
Gert

----------


## frommel

> 26 mei 2010 in de Volkskrant:
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn vraag nu aan jou is of je wel eens met een angststoornis of een depressie bij de huisarts bent geweest en of je het gevoel had dat er naar jou geluisterd werd? Kreeg je andere behandelingen dan medicatie?
> 
> *Stem hier en geef je mening!*


Heb een fijne , correcte huisarts, die luistert en me eventueel doorstuurt. Diegenen die nog weten voor welke job ze gekozen (of kiezen ) hebben, zijn zeldzaam.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik kom nooit met psychische klachten bij mijn huisarts, want mijn huisarts neemt mij überhaupt niet serieus! Ik heb zo ongeveer chronische bloedarmoede, neem daar homeopathische vitamine B12 pillen voor, maar toen ik een keer kwam met mijn klachten moeheid, slap voelen en duizelig zei hij gelijk dat ik depressief was en aan de AD moest, ik heb dat niet gedaan en eiste een bloedonderzoek waar dus uitkwam dat mijn B12 weer te laag was...  :Confused:  En afgelopen donderdag kwam ik erachter dat mijn huisarts ook onder toezicht staat omdat hij veel te veel fouten heeft gemaakt  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb een fantastische HA
vraagt zelfs nog hoe het met mn kinderen gaat.....

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb goede/lieve huisarts altijd neemt hij de tijd,vraagt ook altijd hoe het met mijn dochter gaat.Destijds toen ik met mijn depressie sukkelde kon ik dag en nacht manier van spreken bij hem terecht.Nooit is mij medicatie opgedrongen,of heb ik het gevoel gehad dat het rap en gauw moest gebeuren.

----------


## ditjordu

Van te voren had ik schroom om met mijn klachten naar de huisarts te gaan,maar omdat de medisch psychologe geen medicatie kon voorschrijven, toch doorverwezen naar hem. Wat een angst en zorgen om niets, hij naam uitgebreid de tijd voor mijn verhaal, had echt een luisterend oor en wilde weten of ik zelf AD wilde gaan slikken. Echt een TOP huisarts heb ik!!! Van mij een dikke tien voor hem!!

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een prima huiarts. Maar voor mijn psychische problemen en medicatie moet ik naar mijn spv-ster en/of psychiater. Dit heeft ze me in 1 keer duidelijk gemaakt. Maar als ik zowel beiden heb, somatische klachten, dan ga ik wel naar de huisarts toe. Dan moet ze maar even luisteren.!!

----------


## Ronald68

Mijn huisarts nam de tijd voor me en heeft me doorverwezen naar een Psycholoog. Vanwege de lange wachttijd heeft hij ook medicijnen voorgeschreven. (valium en paroxetine). Dit hebben we naar overleg gedaan.

----------


## margreet06

Mijn huisarts neemt al bijna anderhalf jaar de tijd voor me, elke week! Ik heb een fantastische huisarts. Hij heeft me ook een goede psychologe aangeraden, maar na anderhalf jaar ben ik er nog steeds niet en ben ik weer helemaal teruggevallen. (Gegeneraliseerde angststoornis met nu een depressie erbij) Dus na anderhalf jaar besloten dat ik toch hulp krijg van antidepressiva/angstdemper. Te beginnen met een lage dosering omdat ik zo bang ben voor bijwerkingen) Soms ontkom je er niet aan om ze te nemen. Want ook de middelen van de homeopatische arts werkten niet voldoende.

----------

